# Headed out for another bass tourney



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heading out for another bass tourney in a few. Need all the luck I can get. Lagging behind in weight. Last one all I caught were about 20 darn 12" bass. 16" is legal. This is my first year doing this and am loving it !! Anyone else on here tried their hand at it ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to fish in local bass tourneys here several years ago. It is a lot of fun. Good luck ! Rip a lunker out of there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best of luck there Tom. May the force be with you!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, my partner and I won with a total of 23 pounds. Couldn't ask for a better finish !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to add 14" is actual legal size. Thanks guys !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:fishing:Way to go Tom !! Congrats to you and your partner.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Tom, thats fantastic!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on a successful weekend.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*---BELATED-----GOOD LUCK BONES----and CONGRADS ON THE WIN---sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job bones, so where does that leave you now? Is that an invite automatic to the next one or what did you win?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys !! Won money and bragging rights til the next one. It's a club that promotes more about the fishing and friends than on just the money. A real great group of guys that all help each other out. Weights go toward year end awards.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Next issue of Pro Bass fisherman. Tom and Babe Winkleman, " Where the lunkers lie "


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO... Me and the "BABESTER"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep in discussion about lying lunkers.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha, ya mean the kind that keep growing as the tales get retold ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There ya go....Only joking..congrats to you both.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know, thanks Brian. It was alot of fun. Caught them all on senkos and shaky head worm jigs. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* things wouldn't bite on anything else.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is the fun of those negitive bites....trying to find that darn trigger.

How deep were they.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

10-12 feet. A few were hitting topwaters first light. Very few


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kidda deep then ! Top water is best fun but slow to produce large fish.

So were they suspended or on the bottom ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On the bottom. The shaky heads are a jig head with a worm that you slightly twitch and drag on bottom to get their attention. They were slamming them on the edge of the drop off in the weed edges.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Heading out for another bass tourney in a few. Need all the luck I can get. Lagging behind in weight. Last one all I caught were about 20 darn 12" bass. 16" is legal. This is my first year doing this and am loving it !! Anyone else on here tried their hand at it ?


 I used to fish TABC (Texas Association of Bass Clubs) Top 6 tournaments. The top six point getters through the entire year of each member club's own tournaments became the club's team. That team competed with other teams in the regional tournaments. The state was divided into 6 regions. The top team in each region met at the state tournament. Best year I had, my teammates and I won the western region finals at Lake Amistad in Del Rio and competed for state at Sam Rayburn. We came in 3rd in the state. No time or money to fish tournaments any more. Sold my Skeeter about 10 years ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty notable accomplishment Danny, you must dangle a mean worm.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm really enjoying it so far. I like the competition and the chance to learn more from other more experienced guys. There are several local tournaments to fish on a daily basis around here, but like you said time and money are a huge factor. Just glad to be able to do it. Can't forget kudo's to you on that kind of accomplishment. People think it's so easy to just go out and catch bass. To be able to do it on a consistent basis and of a good size takes alot of skill and knowledge !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second that, Tom.


----------

